# GSP wants to wrestle in the Olympics.



## Jimdon (Aug 27, 2008)

> UFC welterweight champion Georges St. Pierre says he may take a crack at making the Canadian Olympic wrestling team for the 2012 Summer Games.
> 
> "It's something in my mind but the thing is I'm on contract with the UFC," the Montreal mixed martial arts star told reporters Friday prior to the UFC 105 weigh-in. "So I have to be very careful in what I'm saying, but we'll see."
> 
> ...


Would love to see GSP represent Canada at the Olympics, especially since he has no amateur wrestling experience.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

That would be awesome if he could do it and it would do a lot for legitimizing the sport even more. Im sure the Canadian government would like to have a big star like GSP in the olympics aswell. I dont know much about wrestling though and i dont know how GSP's wrestling for mma translates to an actual wrestling competition, someone care to enlighten us none wrestlers on how good the mans wrestling actually is?


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

He might very well be able to compete and win in the Olympics.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

I said in another thread about the best grapplers in the world, i think he should be considered, obv for MMA but ppl underestimate his wrestling, he trains with the Canadian team and from what ive heard more then holds his own, he is no joke straight greco grappling or MMA GnP... i mean think about it, best wrestler in MMA without a wrestling pedigree growing up?? How good could this guy be if he focused all his energy on wrestling only for a few years?? Problem is, its not profitable for him or us as fans of MMA for him to do that and i dont think part time training will get the job done.


----------



## maxamillion125 (Jul 30, 2009)

It is however profitable for the UFC and Dana White. Think about it. 2012 Olympic Gold Medalist and UFC defending WelterWeight World Champion George "Rush" St-Pierre!!

You wouldn't have to market and hype up any of his fights.


----------



## JiPi (Oct 3, 2009)

We only won three gold medals in each of the last four Summer Olympics. Would be great to see such a big star represents Canada and bring back the gold.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

I would also love for this to happen. I don't see why Dana would stop him from doing it either unless it was conflicting with a fight and that should be pretty easy to plan around.


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

It would be unfortunate if he has to put his MMA career on hold for a while but I would be interested to see how well he'd do. I think the guy would be an Olympic standout personally but I'm not wrestler so my opinion=dirt on the subject .


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

I think the thing most of you arent understanding is he would have to take a break from MMA for a couple years if he really planned on going for the Gold, its insulting the top wrestlers to think GSP could just come in bruised and battered from fighting, not training wrestling fulltime and beat all the worlds best?? I find it highly unlikely unless he dedicates himself to wrestling full time for a very extended period.


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

alizio said:


> I think the thing most of you arent understanding is he would have to take a break from MMA for a couple years if he really planned on going for the Gold, its insulting the top wrestlers to think GSP could just come in bruised and battered from fighting, not training wrestling fulltime and beat all the worlds best?? I find it highly unlikely unless he dedicates himself to wrestling full time for a very extended period.


This would be my main objection. As a resident of the U.S., an MMA fan, and...not a wrestling fan, I would much rather see GSP fighting than competing in the Olympics. Not to say I wouldn't like to see how well he did though :thumbsup:.


----------



## xred (Nov 13, 2009)

go GSP go
would be great for MMA


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

I would be interested to see how GSP would do in a straight wrestling match. All the top wrestlers he's faced in MMA have been mediocre strikers at best. Would he still be able to takedown Hughes and Kos at will if they weren't thinking about his striking?


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Jimdon said:


> Would love to see GSP represent Canada at the Olympics, especially since he has no amateur wrestling experience.


I wonder if this means Silva will want to rep. Brazil on their Oly boxing team. :confused02:


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

alizio said:


> I think the thing most of you arent understanding is he would have to take a break from MMA for a couple years if he really planned on going for the Gold, its insulting the top wrestlers to think GSP could just come in bruised and battered from fighting, not training wrestling fulltime and beat all the worlds best?? I find it highly unlikely unless he dedicates himself to wrestling full time for a very extended period.


I'd miss GSP in mma too, but besides a superfight against Anderson what challenge does GSP have left in mma right now anyway? 

I think he should tool the winner of Swick/Hardy like everyone expects him to, get a superfight in with Andy if at all possible, and then concentrate on the olympics for a few years. Just think of how awesome it would be to tell all the people ignorant of MMA that an olympic gold medalist is in it? No one would be able to compare it to human cock fighting or retarded shit like that anymore, it would legitimize it as a sport for all time. Because an olympic gold is the most highly recognized and mainstream sport achievement all over the world. And "kinda almost won a medal" like Randy/Hendo/Lindland doesn't quite cut it.

By the time GSP comes back in 2012, he'll still be young and ready for a new crop of WW contenders... maybe even a new top dog to offer him some real challenge.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Interesting. Reminds me of how Kurt Angle wanted to take time out of WWE and train for the Olympics a second time. But Kurt hadn't wrestled for awhile and his body was too banged up by the time he wanted to compete for the 2nd time. GSP could do well due to his fierce determination and overwhelming athleticism. We'll see how this plays out.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

GSP's focus and discipline are second to none, and I think he could do it, but I'd rather see him in the octagon.


----------



## Muttonwar (Mar 22, 2008)

If this is true...GD you GSP for makeing me interested in the Olympics for once


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

get us a gold!!!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

GSP could very well win a medal, he has trained fairly regualrily with the Canadian olympic team and they were pushing him to try out for the last games and his wrestling has only continued to improve since then.


----------



## SSD (Aug 8, 2009)

He should fight the winner of Swick/Hardy and then go on to fight A.Silva for the MW belt and, win or lose, go on to train for the Olympics. Can you imagine a gold medalist at the Olympics and dual champ at WW and MW? He'd be the greatest athlete Canada ever produced (above Gretzky).

But getting back to reality, I doubt he could pose a threat to A.Silva and him winning a wrestling tourney at the highest level is very unlikely considering he has little competitive experience in freestyle wrestling. If I were him, I don't know if Id go ahead with it: he could lose it all if he were to leave MMA for a couple of years.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Liddellianenko said:


> I'd miss GSP in mma too, but besides a superfight against Anderson what challenge does GSP have left in mma right now anyway?
> 
> I think he should tool the winner of Swick/Hardy like everyone expects him to, get a superfight in with Andy if at all possible, and then concentrate on the olympics for a few years. Just think of how awesome it would be to tell all the people ignorant of MMA that an olympic gold medalist is in it? No one would be able to compare it to human cock fighting or retarded shit like that anymore, it would legitimize it as a sport for all time. Because an olympic gold is the most highly recognized and mainstream sport achievement all over the world. And *"kinda almost won a medal" like Randy/Hendo/Lindland doesn't quite cut it.
> *
> By the time GSP comes back in 2012, he'll still be young and ready for a new crop of WW contenders... maybe even a new top dog to offer him some real challenge.


Matt Lindland didn't kinda sorta win a medal he legitimatly won a silver medal in greco roman at the 2000 games.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

IMO Georges takes the Gold medal almost guaranteed. It'd be like Mayweather competing in Olympic Boxing.

What a force though, think about how his training for the Olympics would further improve his MMA wrestling. It'd be insane.


GSP Athlete of the year 2008-2012.


----------



## LightweightFighter (Jul 10, 2006)

khoveraki said:


> IMO Georges takes the Gold medal almost guaranteed. It'd be like Mayweather competing in Olympic Boxing.


Not to be a jerk sir but no.. just no. For one thing Georges is an MMA champion wanting to compete at wrestling in the Olympics. Mayweather is a BOXING champion competing in BOXING olympics. There is a huge difference.

Plus, Georges is competing for the Canadian team, and this is not an American biast on my part but Canada is not one of the more competitive country when it comes to wrestling (think USA, Russia). So sure Georges might go to the Olympics, but to win gold is a FAR FAR fetch. 

And in my personal opinion if GSP tries to compete both in MMA and train for Olympic at same time he will have zero chance of winning a medal.


----------



## SSD (Aug 8, 2009)

LightweightFighter said:


> Plus, Georges is competing for the Canadian team, and this is not an American biast on my part but Canada is not one of the more competitive country when it comes to wrestling (think USA, Russia). So sure Georges might go to the Olympics, but to win gold is a FAR FAR fetch.


Well...Canada did win a gold medal in 2000 in freestyle with some black dude, so Canada does have SOME contenders. Also, if I remember correctly, I think two Canada women won medals in 2008 in freestyle and Greco, so if GSP wants to train with the best, he could go roll around with the female team and I am sure they'd be more than willing, jks.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

GSP is in the prime of his MMA career and is now one of the top box office draws in the UFC, i think it would be foolish to turn down the $ now to go to the Olympics for free, i mean it would be noble and amazing, but i would stab him with a fork if i was his agent.

I want him in the octogan more then i want a gold medal for my home country.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Go for it, life is short. Best of luck and my total respect to the guy. Plus tell Fitch, Kos, Hughes, Trigg, etc that GSP can't wrestle at the elite level.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

LightweightFighter said:


> Not to be a jerk sir but no.. just no. For one thing Georges is an MMA champion wanting to compete at wrestling in the Olympics. Mayweather is a BOXING champion competing in BOXING olympics. There is a huge difference.
> 
> Plus, Georges is competing for the Canadian team, and this is not an American biast on my part but Canada is not one of the more competitive country when it comes to wrestling (think USA, Russia). So sure Georges might go to the Olympics, but to win gold is a FAR FAR fetch.
> 
> *And in my personal opinion if GSP tries to compete both in MMA and train for Olympic at same time he will have zero chance of winning a medal*.


Tell that to Fedor? :confused02: 

George's wrestling is arguably the best wrestling in MMA, and there's a lot of olympic wrestlers in MMA. He's also an extremely focused, dedicated athlete who excels in everything he does. IMO he walks through the competition and takes the gold with all the time he has to prepare until the next Olympics.


----------



## EastonAssassin (Nov 5, 2009)

anyone who thinks gsp can just quit mma and go win a gold medal is either very ignorant or his #1 fan. he's tremendous wrestler but an olympic champion caliber wrestler? come on people, let's be a LITTLE realistic here. hahaha


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

EastonAssassin said:


> anyone who thinks gsp can just quit mma and go win a gold medal is either very ignorant or his #1 fan. he's tremendous wrestler but an olympic champion caliber wrestler? come on people, let's be a LITTLE realistic here. hahaha


I think the competition he faces is a little stiffer than the competition the Olympians face... 

Again, I redirect you guys to Olympic boxers vs P4P boxers.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Fieos said:


> Go for it, life is short. Best of luck and my total respect to the guy. Plus tell Fitch, Kos, Hughes, Trigg, etc that GSP can't wrestle at the elite level.


When did GSP wrestle those guys? There's a big difference between MMA wrestling and actual wrestling.

Maybe GSP is an elite level wrestler, but I would like to see him in a match or two before I proclaim it as fact.



khoveraki said:


> Tell that to Fedor? :confused02:


***** and MMA are much closer than wrestling and MMA.



khoveraki said:


> I think the competition he faces is a little stiffer than the competition the Olympians face...
> 
> Again, I redirect you guys to Olympic boxers vs P4P boxers.


:confused02:


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

leifdawg said:


> ***** and MMA are much closer than wrestling and MMA.
> 
> :confused02:


Still a different sport with different rules.

And GSP has been facing top athletes in a more demanding sport on a bigger venue for years now. 

Plus I'm sure he trains harder than the other Olympic Wrestlers, I've read he trains 3 times a day 6 days a week?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Im quite certain if the Canadian wrestling team is encouraging him in this endeavor that that he is at least very capable of competing at the Olympic level, he may or may not be capable of winning but I don't see with them pushing for him how it makes any sense to question wether or not he is capable of competing at that level.


----------



## EastonAssassin (Nov 5, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> I think the competition he faces is a little stiffer than the competition the Olympians face...
> 
> Again, I redirect you guys to Olympic boxers vs P4P boxers.


please tell me you're not serious? amateur olympians against professional boxers? you're reaching a lil far there. i would say nice try but......


----------



## kano666 (Nov 2, 2007)

SSD said:


> Well...Canada did win a gold medal in 2000 in freestyle with some black dude, so Canada does have SOME contenders. Also, if I remember correctly, I think two Canada women won medals in 2008 in freestyle and Greco, so if GSP wants to train with the best, he could go roll around with the female team and I am sure they'd be more than willing, jks.


"Some black dude"! His name is Daniel Igali, he wrestled for my university, which had a great wrestling team.

But yeah, Canada's only had two gold medals in wrestling and not a lot of medals overall. It's definitely not an Olympic powerhouse in the sport. That probably means GSP could make the team, though it's difficult to know how he'd actually do at the Olympics.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

EastonAssassin said:


> please tell me you're not serious? amateur olympians against professional boxers? you're reaching a lil far there. i would say nice try but......



What?

I was saying amateur olympians would have no chance against the top professional boxers...

I'm a little confused.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

the thing with GSP is he sets so many takedowns up with high/low combos, superman punches etc etc, thats what makes it VERY effective, im not sure how he would do when the person he is facing is elite TDD and isnt worried about a punch in the nose or a kick in the thigh.


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

Do you have to weigh in the day of a match in Olympic wrestling? I'm just wondering why GSP would be Wrestling at 84kg(185lbs) when he fights at 170lbs.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

dario03 said:


> Do you have to weigh in the day of a match in Olympic wrestling? I'm just wondering why GSP would be Wrestling at 84kg(185lbs) when he fights at 170lbs.


Let's just pretend he's trying to build muscle to fight Anderson Silva!


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Fvck yeah, that'd be great, and imagine how great it would be for the sport that the MW UFC champ competes in the olympics. It would be fantastic.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Nefilim777 said:


> Fvck yeah, that'd be great, and imagine how great it would be for the sport that the MW UFC champ competes in the olympics. It would be fantastic.


 yea it sure helped hockey sell more!! o wait...


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

alizio said:


> yea it sure helped hockey sell more!! o wait...


haha, no, I meant more from a 'bringing it to the mainstream' point of view...


----------



## wado lado (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm Canadian and i think it would be great if he went, even if he holds his own and doesn't get eliminateed early i'd be proud


----------



## mawrestler125 (Sep 24, 2006)

khoveraki said:


> IMO Georges takes the Gold medal almost guaranteed. It'd be like Mayweather competing in Olympic Boxing.


Wow, what total disrespect for the (imo) most physically difficult sport ever. To say that some dude who trains in MMA would be some superstar compared to every wrestler gives no credence and disrespect for the level of competition in Olympic wrestling. 

That said, GSP is a my favorite UFC fighter. I think he would do great in International wrestling if he really put his mind to it and trained. I don't think he will win the gold, but it's not impossible either. 

I'm a college wrestler and think his wrestling and cardio will transfer over to Wrestling competition very well.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

^^I think most people give him so much credit due to how much experience he has. He's travelled the world and trained with so many different people, picking up knowledge about numerous different arts from every place. Most amateur wrestlers don't get that opportunity ever. Imagine having the chance to train with the worlds best wrestlers that are bigger than himself, I give him a really really good chance to win if he goes.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

*GSP eyeing Olympic wrestling in 2012*



> *GSP eyeing Olympic wrestling in 2012*
> November 13, 2009
> THE CANADIAN PRESS
> 
> ...


http://www.sportsnet.ca/mma/2009/11/13/oly-gsp-wrestling-0/


----------



## out 4 the count (Oct 13, 2008)

Another big thing between this and a lot of other "contractual disputes", is it he goes to there and becomes Olympic champion it's another large wedge of cash for the UFC when they market their Olympic champion upon his return to fighting. And it's not another org to take money from Dana.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Considering what he's done against NCAA standouts in UFC, I'd like to see him give it a shot.


----------



## Kasporelli (Apr 21, 2009)

*GSP gon wrastle in the olympics *guah**

http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/blog/ca...tle-in-the-Olympics-It-s-not-t?urn=mma,202598


----------



## FredFish1 (Apr 22, 2007)

I would have read it, but coz you clearly can't spell its probebly bullshit


----------



## Kasporelli (Apr 21, 2009)

cmon its only a virus


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm sure I won't be the only one to say I hate this idea as a fight fan, even as a fight fan who is Canadian and a GSP nuthugger.

To do this he would have to take a minimum of 12-16 months away from MMA, because he would need to train exclusively wrestling, win a qualifier, then train for the olympics if he did. He would probably be out of the MMA rotation for almost 2 full years, **** that.

It would be a great accomplishment for him, and I'm sure he would love to represent his country, so good for him, but as a fight fan, I say again, **** that shit.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Finnsidious said:


> I'm sure I won't be the only one to say I hate this idea as a fight fan, even as a fight fan who is Canadian and a GSP nuthugger.
> 
> To do this he would have to take a minimum of 12-16 months away from MMA, because he would need to train exclusively wrestling, win a qualifier, then train for the olympics if he did. He would probably be out of the MMA rotation for almost 2 full years, **** that.
> 
> It would be a great accomplishment for him, and I'm sure he would love to represent his country, so good for him, but as a fight fan, I say again, **** that shit.


I thought the same thing when my boy Kid was goin to be in the Olympics. Then a miracle happened and he broke his arm and his dreams were crushed while simultaneously making me a very happy selfish fan. :thumb02: But now in hindsight I wish it wouldn't have happened because he has been on a downward spiral since then. He would have been better off leaving MMA with his legacy and starting a new one in the Olympics. Maybe the same goes for GSP?


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

I think it's a great idea for him honestly. Winning an Olympic medal would be a huge accomplishment for GSP. Not to mention the publicity he would receive. Being such a high profile fighter and representative of MMA, his winning a medal would unquestionably do more for the sport than say, Anderson Silva boxing Roy Jones Jr. Who knows, in another couple years we could see mixed martial arts as an Olympic event. They could put it in the time slot between golf and chess. Then maybe espn would clear out some of its world series of poker air time.. Or its pool trick shot challenges... Or the dominoes competitions....:sarcastic12:


----------



## MarcV (May 26, 2009)

Three things regarding GSP and wrestling in the Olympics:
1) There is a an awfully big difference between wrestling in MMA where it is one of several styles involved in a match vs. the only style in a match; 2) I wonder if he would pass a drug test; they are very serious about drug testing in the Olympics- more than I believe MMA is concerned with it; 3) I don't like when guys think they can simply pick up a sport and be competitive in it (i.e., Herschel Walker, Ed "Too Tall" Jones, Michael Jordan in baseball) simply because they want to "give it a try." I think it bastardizes the sport and would hate to see it happen with wrestling.

Just my opinion.


----------



## TheAxeMurderer (Oct 27, 2009)

MarcV said:


> Three things regarding GSP and wrestling in the Olympics:
> 1) There is a an awfully big difference between wrestling in MMA where it is one of several styles involved in a match vs. the only style in a match; 2) I wonder if he would pass a drug test; they are very serious about drug testing in the Olympics- more than I believe MMA is concerned with it; 3) I don't like when guys think they can simply pick up a sport and be competitive in it (i.e., Herschel Walker, Ed "Too Tall" Jones, Michael Jordan in baseball) simply because they want to "give it a try." I think it bastardizes the sport and would hate to see it happen with wrestling.
> 
> Just my opinion.


All Im sayin is I'd love to see my boy GSP own up some other sport, and winning the gold would be such a huge accomplishment and IMO make GSP that much more a part of MMA history


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Already posted.

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/65757-gsp-eyeing-olympic-wrestling-2012-a.html

And what's with this thread title?


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

^could be wrong but i think its in reference to a south park episode


----------



## csefcik (Jan 9, 2007)

*GSP says Olympics still possible, would vacate title to pursue*

http://mmajunkie.com/news/17398/ufc...ill-possible-would-vacate-title-to-pursue.mma

LAS VEGAS – UFC welterweight champion Georges St-Pierre (19-2 MMA, 13-2 UFC) is slated to defend his title against British slugger Dan Hardy (23-6 MMA, 4-0 UFC) on March 27 at the as-yet-unannounced UFC 111 event in New Jersey.

And regardless of the result, St-Pierre today said it may be has last title fight for quite some time.

The Canadian recently revealed he's considering a run at the 2012 Olympic Games in freestyle wrestling, and today St-Pierre said that plan would include vacating the UFC's 170-pound title.

"Right now I don't think my wrestling is good enough to be at an Olympic level," St-Pierre said at today's media gathering. "The takedowns that I use for mixed martial arts and the takedowns that are used in Olympic wrestling are totally different. The setup is different. It's a different sport.

"I'm a good wrestler, but to [compete in the Olympics], I would have to focus on wrestling and dedicate myself 100 percent for a period of time. I would not take my retirement now, but if I decide to do it, I would have to dedicate myself 100 percent I would say for a year-and-a-half or so."

It's a potentially life- and career-altering decision, and St-Pierre admits there is much to consider on both sides of the argument.

"There is a lot of positive and negative about it," St-Pierre said. "The negative is my income. I won't have as much income as I would if I keep my career. It would diminish dramatically. That's the first thing. The second thing is I would have to give up my title, of course. I would have to stay away from mixed martial arts for at least a year-and-a-half because I need to qualify.

"People don't realize that to go to the Olympic Games, just going there, is pretty hard. It's not an easy thing. You need to qualify yourself for your country, and even if you qualify yourself for your country, it doesn't mean you're going 100 percent. You need to qualify yourself for the Olympic Games, itself. It's something really, really hard. That's the negative thing."

But St-Pierre doesn't believe the potential of walking away from his title is all bad.

"The positive thing about it is I'm not a poor guy right now," St-Pierre said. "I've got good money, and I'm the kind of person that everything I do in life, it's an experience. I like challenges, and I would not like the fact that when I get older, around 60 years old, I think about it and tell myself, 'Oh, I had the opportunity to do it. Maybe I could have done it. I don't know; I didn't try.' This would make me sad.

"I don't know if I can do it. It's a challenge. But, it's always behind my head. My life is always about experience. I like to do new experiences. I like challenges. But it's something that I need to sit down and think a little bit more before I make my decision."

While St-Pierre is widely considered among the pound-for-pound best mixed martial artists in the world, his spot in the world of freestyle wrestling is far less secure. There is certainly no guarantee that St-Pierre would even qualify for the 2012 Olympic Games if he tried, but the 28-year-old said the thought of, "What if?" is a far worse option than the potential for failure.

"Even if I try it and don't make it, at least when I get older, I'm going to think about it, and I'm going to tell myself, 'You know what? I gave everything I had, but I didn't make it,'" St-Pierre said. "My mind would be clear. But if I don't try it, when I'm going to be 60 years old and thinking about it, I'll be like, 'Maybe I could have done it, but I'll never know because I never tried it.'

"I don't like things like that. It already happened before in another situation where I could have done stuff, but I didn't take the opportunity, and now days I always wonder if I could have made it. I don't want to be caught in that situation."

St-Pierre said he currently rates his chances of pursuing his Olympic dreams at "50-50." The process would not be a simple one, and "Rush" would have a multi-tiered qualification process to pass before he could book his travel plans to London, site of the 2012 Olympic Games.

But despite the certain drawbacks to his MMA career, St-Pierre says he sees potential benefits for the sports of MMA and wrestling.

"It could be good and bad," St-Pierre said. "It could be bad because I leave the sport for a year-and-a-half. But it could be good in another way to make [MMA] even more mainstream. If I do well, and I get into the Olympic level, it could be very good. It could be very good for the sport of wrestling, as well."

St-Pierre wasn't quite ready to commit to a full-fledged Olympic qualification effort, but he hardly attempted to discount the possibility.

"I have a decision to make, but I don't know if I'm ready to do it," St-Pierre said. "I just need to think about it right now.

"I'm going to have to make my decision pretty soon."

John Morgan is the lead staff reporter for MMAjunkie.com.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

I say he should wreck Hardy then give it a shot. Then come back and be the 3 time WW champion


----------



## Rationalist (Oct 15, 2006)

I would hate to see him out of the UFC for that long, but it would give the welterweight division some time to find a worthy contender.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

He should go for it. He's only 28 and can be back by the time his is 30. I'm really not a GSP fan, but I respect the man more than probably anyone in the sport. Plus, I do think it will be good for the sport. Not only for the exposure he will bring, but maybe even for the rest of the WW in the world to step up and get even an inch or two closer to his level while the rest of his training slows down, other than wrestling of course. Go for it man!


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

I really don't want to see him out of MMA for that long, although his fight frequency is pretty low the last couple years. A year and a half would only be two fights, he needs to fight more often. Almost all fighters do though as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

What makes him think he's an olympic caliber wrestler? Because he can take down fighters in an MMA match? How silly.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

BrianRClover said:


> He should go for it. He's only 28 and can be back by the time his is 30. I'm really not a GSP fan, but I respect the man more than probably anyone in the sport. Plus, I do think it will be good for the sport. Not only for the exposure he will bring, but maybe even for the rest of the WW in the world to step up and get even an inch or two closer to his level while the rest of his training slows down, other than wrestling of course. Go for it man!


Agreed. He is still a young lad and the exposure won't hurt at all. Would be the ultimate achievement even if he got bronze. Would miss him a lot while he is gone though 

Koscheck or Alves are likely to hold the belt once he is away.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

AlphaDawg said:


> What makes him think he's an olympic caliber wrestler? Because he can take down fighters in an MMA match? How silly.


Well he trains with the canadian olymipic wrestling team, and supposedly holds his own very well. And this is with absolute zero amateure experience. My guess is that is why. Just me though.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Canadian team sucks anyways and honestly nobody in Canada could care less about olympic wrestling. GSP your the King of Quebec right now and loved all over Canada. I just dont understand?? You may qualify for the Canadian team but there is almost no chance he will win a medal. 

I guess it is a big challenge but so is moving up to MW. I much rather see that then waste time on a historically bad team.

The REAL olympic calibre wrestlers on the bigtime teams are gonna foam at the mouth to get so much exposure throwing GSP around.... sigh.... dont superman punch'em Georges


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

With his Olypmpic-level training partners I think no one is more qualified than GSP himself to determine whether or not he should take attempt to compete. He isn't saying "I think I'll win the gold!" but rather he'd like the opportunity to represent Canada and try something different. What does the UFC really offer him anymore? The man likes a challenge and the UFC is out of those for the time being. I say take a couple years to pursue his dreams and then come back to the UFC for big money in a couple years. It is probably pretty hard to get fired up about MMA when you are given Dan Hardy or guys you've already beaten. There isn't much more he can do to secure his legacy right now other than attempt a fight with Anderson Silva. I'd give him better odds of qualifying for the Olympics than winning that fight.


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

i smell 3 time WW champ


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

alizio said:


> Canadian team sucks anyways and honestly nobody in Canada could care less about olympic wrestling. GSP your the King of Quebec right now and loved all over Canada. I just dont understand?? You may qualify for the Canadian team but there is almost no chance he will win a medal.
> 
> I guess it is a big challenge but so is moving up to MW. I much rather see that then waste time on a historically bad team.
> 
> The REAL olympic calibre wrestlers on the bigtime teams are gonna foam at the mouth to get so much exposure throwing GSP around.... sigh.... dont superman punch'em Georges


So what? Qualifying and competing in the Olympics, even without winning, provides a great experience and its a much better credential than "yeah he just has a wrestling background." Not everything has to be the absolutely best of the best of the best.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

This is dumb in imo. You are the face of mma almost ow you want to do this. Not much money in the olympics is there? Stay where you are GSP and move up to mw. Be known as the best mma fighter of all and not this silly dream


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

TERMINATOR said:


> This is dumb in imo. You are the face of mma almost ow you want to do this. Not much money in the olympics is there? Stay where you are GSP and move up to mw. Be known as the best mma fighter of all and not this silly dream


i dont think GSP has much of a ego because he LIKES TO FIGHT. having the satisfaction of winning the olympics would be FAR more impressive not just to fans but more importantly himself. GSP isnt a brock lesnar type of guy who acts as the all self important egotistical fighter, GSP is a respectable fighter who wants better for himself than what other people would like


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Obviously GSP just wants to do this to avoid another fight with BJ... :sarcastic12:


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Fieos said:


> With his Olypmpic-level training partners I think no one is more qualified than GSP himself to determine whether or not he should take attempt to compete. He isn't saying "I think I'll win the gold!" but rather he'd like the opportunity to represent Canada and try something different. What does the UFC really offer him anymore? The man likes a challenge and the UFC is out of those for the time being. I say take a couple years to pursue his dreams and then come back to the UFC for big money in a couple years. It is probably pretty hard to get fired up about MMA when you are given Dan Hardy or guys you've already beaten. There isn't much more he can do to secure his legacy right now other than attempt a fight with Anderson Silva. I'd give him better odds of qualifying for the Olympics than winning that fight.



Moving up to MW is a huge challenge.

There are no guarantees in MMA or any sport including wrestling. GSP is in the prime of his career and near or at the prime of his $ making ability. To leave now and possiblely get injured would be akin to Micheal Jordan ruining his basketball career sliding into 2nd..... stupid.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

alizio said:


> Canadian team sucks anyways and honestly nobody in Canada could care less about olympic wrestling. GSP your the King of Quebec right now and loved all over Canada. I just dont understand?? You may qualify for the Canadian team but there is almost no chance he will win a medal.
> 
> I guess it is a big challenge but so is moving up to MW. I much rather see that then waste time on a historically bad team.
> 
> The REAL olympic calibre wrestlers on the bigtime teams are gonna foam at the mouth to get so much exposure throwing GSP around.... sigh.... dont superman punch'em Georges


In a way you are right. The best wrestlers around atm seem to be around former soviet union countries and eastern europe overall. I don't really follow wrestling too much now that Finland is sucking at it (we used to be good at it xD), but I can't remember american or canadian dominating it in any recent years.

However I think a gifted athlete like GSP can very well achieve a medal on olympics if he trains for it exclusively like he plans to. No mma wrestling and wrestling aren't the same thing, but he has demonstrated that he can tool elite american wrestlers like Kos and Hughes with next to no effort. I haven't see him rolling vs. Canada's wrestling team yet, but he wouldn't even talk about olympics if he wasn't doing well against them too.


----------



## Aviver (Aug 27, 2009)

as much as i'd like to see him compete in the olympics... won't that limit the chances of seeing him fight a.silva?


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Diokhan said:


> In a way you are right. The best wrestlers around atm seem to be around former soviet union countries and eastern europe overall. I don't really follow wrestling too much now that Finland is sucking at it (we used to be good at it xD), but I can't remember american or canadian dominating it in any recent years.
> 
> However I think a gifted athlete like GSP can very well achieve a medal on olympics if he trains for it exclusively like he plans to. No mma wrestling and wrestling aren't the same thing, but he has demonstrated that he can tool elite american wrestlers like Kos and Hughes with next to no effort. I haven't see him rolling vs. Canada's wrestling team yet, but he wouldn't even talk about olympics if he wasn't doing well against them too.


Pretty sure at least one American won the gold this past time, he was a Mexican kid that grew up in the slums of LA and all that jazz, news made a huge story about it. Didn't see anything else though because I missed the wrestling part of the Olympics... and Judo


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Actually, Canada won wrestling gold at the Sydney Olympics in 2000. (Igali) My friend Tonya Verbeek won us a silver & a bronze in '04 & '08 on the women's side, as well. Our wrestling program is surprisingly strong.

I would be very interested to see how GSP would do in this endeavour. Not like there's much competition in the UFC for him ATM, unless he goes up a class. (which I would love to see happen)

Cheers.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

What this brings to mind for me is that this might improve GSP's already dominating wrestling.......


----------



## imrik32 (Dec 31, 2006)

TERMINATOR said:


> This is dumb in imo. You are the face of mma almost ow you want to do this. Not much money in the olympics is there? Stay where you are GSP and move up to mw. Be known as the best mma fighter of all and not this silly dream


It's people like you that piss on everyone's fire that make me so angry. Maybe it is a "silly dream" but if it satisfies something inside of him to make the effort to see if he can do it, then good for him! Maybe he'll make it, maybe he won't, maybe he will and get his ass beat. Next time you're a UFC champ and a possibly olympic contender maybe you can quantify his dream as silly. **** you,


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

If he's not gonna move up and fight Silva, then why not...? If he's in a position to achieve a spot on an Olympic team, then more power to him.

It would allow the WW division to breathe and develop a bit without him until he returns and hopefully build up some contenders. 

Although I doubt the ladies wanna see cauliflower ears on GSP...


----------



## Cptmats (Dec 27, 2009)

AlphaDawg said:


> What makes him think he's an olympic caliber wrestler? Because he can take down fighters in an MMA match? How silly.


I think it has more to do with how he man handles the olymic caliber wrestlers he trains with!


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

TERMINATOR said:


> This is dumb in imo. You are the face of mma almost ow you want to do this. Not much money in the olympics is there? Stay where you are GSP and move up to mw. Be known as the best mma fighter of all and not this silly dream


You're completely missing the point! Did you even read the interview?
GSP doesnt want to do It for the money, the fame, or a medal. He wants the challenge, he loves wrestling and he wants to look back on *HIS *life and say he competed In the olympics. He doesnt want to look back and say he had a chance, but he never took It because there wasnt as much money and fame involved. 
If thats not something you gotta respect, then I dont know what Is.


----------



## NotDylan (Jul 13, 2009)

JimmyJames said:


> What this brings to mind for me is that this might improve GSP's already dominating wrestling.......


Oh dear god. I can't imagine how much of a beast he would be if he did this and came back to the UFC. 

I hope he does it and is successful. It would put MMA in a positive light and make the WW division much more interesting.


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

I am 50/50, I don't think he will do so well. As he said Olympic wrestling is a whole different thing. GSP got subbed VERY quickly at ADCC a few years ago. It's a totally different sport, sure he will be a force but I doubt he will reach the heights he has gained now.

That being said if GSP wants to do it, he should just do it, it's his life he has already accomplished so much.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I say why not, if he pummels Hardy in his next fight, he has nothing more to do at this point. He would be only 30 years old when his comeback arrives. As much as i love to see him fight, i'd still like him to try the olympics.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

If I were GSP I would never do it! It's the most stupid thing he could do, to take a break from MMA in his prime to try something out who nobody really cares about. When I watch the Olympics I can barely see any Wrestling. It's one of the diciplines who nobody really cares about. The main focus was always on the track and field athletics, swimming and so on. 
And first of all he needs to go through a lot of qualifications and more...


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

That he is talking about this and there are still people who claim he is ducking Silva shows how clueless the haters are. He would be giving up a tremendous amount of money and exposure to do this so why do it? So many fighters talk about how much they want a challenge but GSP may be one of the few who actually means it. 

He wants to push himself and try something new, even if it "costs him" a lot. That is the type of guy who is going to seek out Silva, not avoid him. If Silva-GSP doesn't happen it won't be because of GSP.


----------



## TViddy (Dec 23, 2008)

More power to GSP for trying this. I'm a GSP fan and I think he should go for it if its what he desires. He's financially stable and has the fame, why not do something that his heart desires. Not many people can do that. I don't think its a "silly dream". Like he said, its a challenge to him. I'm sure EVERYONE has done the "WHAT IF" question a time or two in their life and GSP certainly doesn't want to ask that in regards to this.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

TViddy said:


> More power to GSP for trying this. I'm a GSP fan and I think he should go for it if its what he desires. He's financially stable and has the fame, why not do something that his heart desires. Not many people can do that. I don't think its a "silly dream". Like he said, its a challenge to him. I'm sure EVERYONE has done the "WHAT IF" question a time or two in their life and GSP certainly doesn't want to ask that in regards to this.


How about moving up to MW and become the best p4p fighter MMA has ever beheld?  Wouldn't that be an even bigger challange and desire for him? I guess so!?


----------



## TViddy (Dec 23, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> How about moving up to MW and become the best p4p fighter MMA has ever beheld?  Wouldn't that be an even bigger challange and desire for him? I guess so!?


Sure it is a challenge, BUT, is it what HE wants to do. I know its what many MMA fans wants him to do.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

TViddy said:


> Sure it is a challenge, BUT, is it what HE wants to do. I know its what many MMA fans wants him to do.


Right, we can't look into his head! Hopefully he makes the right decision. I would definitely miss him... a lot...:sad02:


----------



## Cptmats (Dec 27, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> How about moving up to MW and become the best p4p fighter MMA has ever beheld?  Wouldn't that be an even bigger challange and desire for him? I guess so!?


He's 28 years old ! he talkin about leaving for two years, there is lots of time to return and challenge for the MW tittle. This is a once in a lifetime oppertunity, theres no way he should pass up a chance like this !


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

I dont know that much about wrestling, but I was under the impression that what made GSP such a good wrestler for mma was his insanely quick transitions from striking to takedowns. Id be really curious to see how he fared against top level wrestlers with out the threat of striking. I realize that he also has some great takedown defense, but once again, I imagine that there is a huge difference between stuffing shots for mma and actual wrestling. Im kinda indifferent as to whether or not he does this, more then anything im curious to see if he can qualify for the canadian olympic team.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

GSP vs Gegard Mousasi in 2013 for the Middleweight title. :thumb02:


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

I hope he does try. It's a once in a lifetime opportunity...it's not like he's going to get injured and ruin his mma career.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Also think about what he has witnessed in the UFC. He idolized Matt Hughes and now the sport has moved past Matt's abilities to be a contender. Chuck's fall from grace has been pretty damned ungraceful. Randy now cherry-picks fights for paydays and has had very mixed success. Rich Franklin has been dethroned and is showing signs that he is soon to no longer be a contender. GSP is at the top of the pile right now in his weight division and arguably in the sport. He has nothing to inspire him other than the continual stress and axiety of retaining the belt. He wasn't ready for the belt the first time and now he is a mentally disciplined champion. The only thing for him in the UFC is the expectation that he continues to win until age catches up with him as he fights lesser competitors. I just can't find fault that the guy would want to move on to what he considers a new challenge in life. He obviously isn't limited by money, so why not follow his dreams and feed his competition-driven desires? Hell, if he wanted to take his chances on 'Dancing with the Stars' I'd hope the best for him there as well.


----------



## SpecC (Nov 18, 2007)

TERMINATOR said:


> This is dumb in imo. You are the face of mma almost ow you want to do this. Not much money in the olympics is there? Stay where you are GSP and move up to mw. Be known as the best mma fighter of all and not this silly dream


Why is it dumb to pursue something you absolutely have a passion in? 

GSP doesn't fight for you. He fights because it's clearly his passion. If he wants to wrestle, then he should wrestle. Not everything is about the money. Silly dreams are precisely why some people like GSP are good at what they do. 

Jay Leno said it best himself on an interview with Top Gear which is a car television show. He owns over 150 cars (and some are doubles). The host asked him "Why?" He answered, "if you had the money, who wouldn't?" 

I'm glad GSP is willing to represent his nation in wrestling. It's damn impressive that he is going to be in the olympics as it is. Who cares if GSP doesn't do well? He's still going to be one of the most bad ass MMA fighters out there.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Here's a link to a video of Couture saying that the Media is completely blowing all this out of proportion. http://www.mmamania.com/2010/1/5/1236176/randy-couture-georges-st-pierre

Basically, he says that GSP is pissed off because a reporter asked him if he would ever consider doing the olympics in wrestling. He said that *IF* he did, he would have to take a year or so off of MMA and MMA training to train solely on wrestling. IF... he has never said that he would do it.


----------



## Cptmats (Dec 27, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> I dont know that much about wrestling, but I was under the impression that what made GSP such a good wrestler for mma was his insanely quick transitions from striking to takedowns. Id be really curious to see how he fared against top level wrestlers with out the threat of striking. I realize that he also has some great takedown defense, but once again, I imagine that there is a huge difference between stuffing shots for mma and actual wrestling. Im kinda indifferent as to whether or not he does this, more then anything im curious to see if he can qualify for the canadian olympic team.


His wrestling backround comes from his training with the Canadian Olympic Team, where he does quite well.


----------



## Cptmats (Dec 27, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> How about moving up to MW and become the best p4p fighter MMA has ever beheld?  Wouldn't that be an even bigger challange and desire for him? I guess so!?


YOU seriously think two UFC tittles is a bigger challenge than an Olympic medal ?


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

:laugh::laugh:



Fieos said:


> Obviously GSP just wants to do this to avoid another fight with BJ... :sarcastic12:


I don't want him to leave MMA, ever. EVER. Especially if he went and got wrecked by an Olympic wrestler and couldn't come back.

VERY relieved by Davisty's post.


----------



## Cptmats (Dec 27, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> :laugh::laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would miss seeing him fight as well, but he is a world class athlete and deserves the chance to live a dream.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Cptmats said:


> YOU seriously think two UFC tittles is a bigger challenge than an Olympic medal ?


Yes, I do! 

You know Wrestling is one of the Olympic diciplines who nobody really cares about. It's not like the 100m run, Swimmming or the general track and field diciplines, it's more like Horse riding or boot, canoe driving. I don't wanna take anything away from them, but those diciplines don't really get much attention at least over here where I come from. 

But of course every Olympic medal is a huge success and accomplishment, but lets be realistic I doupt he will be able to get even close one of these not to speak of the Gold Medal.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

lack of attention /= lack of challenge

Just sayin'


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks, swpthleg. :] I've lurked for far too long. And having a similar title as yours on another site tends to keep me too damned busy.  Great place you have here.

[/OT]


----------



## Cptmats (Dec 27, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Yes, I do!
> 
> You know Wrestling is one of the Olympic diciplines who nobody really cares about. It's not like the 100m run, Swimmming or the general track and field diciplines, it's more like Horse riding or boot, canoe driving. I don't wanna take anything away from them, but those diciplines don't really get much attention at least over here where I come from.
> 
> But of course every Olympic medal is a huge success and accomplishment, but lets be realistic I doupt he will be able to get even close one of these not to speak of the Gold Medal.


Why would he not get close ? the canadian olypic wrestlers he trains with dont seem to have anything over him ! and canada have a very compitent wrestling team.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Cptmats said:


> Why would he not get close ? the canadian olypic wrestlers he trains with dont seem to have anything over him ! and canada have a very compitent wrestling team.


I am not really into the whole Olympic stuff, but I heard that ppl on this board said that Canada had always been a very poor Wrestling team wich couldn't reach any medeals. 
But like I said I am not really into it. 
I just think that he can't compete with guys who train only Wrestling every day. That would be the same if somebody from the decathlon would come over and tries to compete with guys who only do long jump. It's just not possible! 

And MMA is a decathlon!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I think he is kind of in a balance with his decision.
But, seeyin how he said that he put some weight on him, makes me think he is preparing to go up to MW (or "at least" he is preparing to fight Silva?!?!? )
But reguarding his possible participation in the Olympics, it's a unique sentiment, to represent your contry at the biggest sporting event in the world. Olympics > UFC.
All athletes say it's an honour to represent your country in the Olympics, it feels you up with pride. Another thing that could possibly make him decide to participate in the Olympics is the age factor. He is 28 right now, 30 at Olympics time. If he misses this games it's bye bye. At 34 it would be to difficult to make the team imo. If he opts for the Olympics, he could come cak to the UFC at 30 yrs of age. ---> and with his new super improved wrestling he would manhandle the WW division worst than before :thumb02:

I'm looking forward on hearing his decision.


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

He is not a olympic calibar wrestler, and by the way those tests are almost impossible to pass, ask your boy Ben Johnson. More talk by their mouths and less action by their fists = yawn. Another excuse to avoid a beatdown by the best there is, keep running gsp, keep running.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

machidaisgod said:


> He is not a olympic calibar wrestler, and by the way those tests are almost impossible to pass, ask your boy Ben Johnson. More talk by their mouths and less action by their fists = yawn. Another excuse to avoid a beatdown by the best there is, keep running gsp, keep running.


I don't get it. Who is he running from???
Silva?!
You're talking nonsense.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Cptmats said:


> Why would he not get close ? the canadian olypic wrestlers he trains with dont seem to have anything over him ! and canada have a very compitent wrestling team.


Once again, I dont know how good of a wrestler GSP really is when it comes to pure wrestling, but im gonna need a little more proof then some guys he trains with saying he is great before I make a call on whether or not I think he can do it. People generally always talk up there training partners, Wanderlei Silva said that Damian Maia had good striking before he fought Nate Marquardt, Forrest Griffins coaches said he would be able to stand with Anderson Silva and eventually sub him, there are plenty of other examples of this kind of behavior, its what good training partners and coaches do. Talk is cheap, actions are the only things that really count. Id like to see GSP in a high level wrestling competition before I pass judgement on this.


----------



## Cptmats (Dec 27, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> I am not really into the whole Olympic stuff, but I heard that ppl on this board said that Canada had always been a very poor Wrestling team wich couldn't reach any medeals.
> But like I said I am not really into it.
> I just think that he can't compete with guys who train only Wrestling every day. That would be the same if somebody from the decathlon would come over and tries to compete with guys who only do long jump. It's just not possible!
> 
> And MMA is a decathlon!


 OK , perhaps you misunderstood me, im not saying he CAN compete with olimpic wrestlers....Im saying he DOES compete with them...a couple of times a week every week, and has been invited by them to try out !....google "canadian olympic wrestling" ....our wrestling program is far from poor!
GSP is not just a fighter, hes an athlete. He could have easily play NHL hockey as well.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Cptmats said:


> He could have easily play NHL hockey as well.


I dunno, a lot of NHLers have killer TDD...


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

AlphaDawg said:


> What makes him think he's an olympic caliber wrestler? Because he can take down fighters in an MMA match? How silly.


He clearly stated that his wrestling is not at olympic level. He said olympic wrestling and mma wrestling are completely different and he needs to stay away from fighting so he can completely focus on olympic style wresting.


----------



## Cptmats (Dec 27, 2009)

Woodenhead said:


> I dunno, a lot of NHLers have killer TDD...


yeh but there stiking defence suck !


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Cptmats said:


> yeh but there stiking defence suck !


Hockey players are crazy strikers! Haven't you ever seen them fight!!! :thumb03:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Troof.

Go watch Slap Shot, for further evidence, LOL.


----------



## Cptmats (Dec 27, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Hockey players are crazy strikers! Haven't you ever seen them fight!!! :thumb03:


Have you ever seen them block punches?


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

machidaisgod said:


> He is not a olympic calibar wrestler, and by the way those tests are almost impossible to pass, ask your boy Ben Johnson. More talk by their mouths and less action by their fists = yawn. Another excuse to avoid a beatdown by the best there is, keep running gsp, keep running.


I'm sorry, but this post is pure and utter crap. Did you even read my post? He was asked by a reporter what he thinks about the possibility, and he said that if he wanted to do it, he would have to vacate his title and dedicate himself completely to wrestling for over a year. 

Also, who the hell is he running from? Fitch? Kos? Alves? Hughes? Penn? Who is he running from?

This seems very close to a troll post IMO.


----------



## BadTrip (Dec 31, 2008)

Interesting potential development. You know......we've been screaming for a match with Anderson....but there's just the weight difference to deal with.. who comes up, who goes down, how far, etc, etc,etc....

Well, well...... look at the Olympic freestyle wrestling weight classes:

Seniors (men ages 20 and up) competing in freestyle and Greco-Roman wrestling do so in one of the following seven weight classes[2]:

50 to 55 kg (110 to 121 lbs) 
60 kg (132 lbs) 
66 kg (145 lbs) 
*74 kg (163 lbs) 
84 kg (185 lbs) *
96 kg (211 lbs) 
96 to 120 kg (211 to 264 lbs) 

Maybe GSP is planning on 1.5yrs of wrestling training AND muscle development to add on the necessary muscle mass to be available to fight Anderson at 185lbs.

..... oooOOOooooooohh!!!

Anderson's last fight...... against GSP....at 185. raise01:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Cptmats said:


> Have you ever seen them block punches?


They don't have a need for that due to their rock solid chins! :thumbsup:


----------



## slugfest (Dec 31, 2006)

BadTrip said:


> Interesting potential development. You know......we've been screaming for a match with Anderson....but there's just the weight difference to deal with.. who comes up, who goes down, how far, etc, etc,etc....
> 
> Well, well...... look at the Olympic freestyle wrestling weight classes:
> 
> ...



That would be nice! But I think Silva will be long gone by then, if GSP doesn't get him in 2010, it does not look like it would happen.ray02:


----------



## Cptmats (Dec 27, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> They don't have a need for that due to their rock solid chins! :thumbsup:


yeh like Nick Kipryos !lol


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

Davisty69 said:


> I'm sorry, but this post is pure and utter crap. Did you even read my post? He was asked by a reporter what he thinks about the possibility, and he said that if he wanted to do it, he would have to vacate his title and dedicate himself completely to wrestling for over a year.
> 
> Also, who the hell is he running from? Fitch? Kos? Alves? Hughes? Penn? Who is he running from?
> 
> This seems very close to a troll post IMO.


You are crap, he is nor will he ever be an Olypic Wrester, if you don't understand that then you no nothing of wrestling, well that has been proven by your post. Who do you think he is running from genious, the best , you may have heard of him but by you comments maybe no, Anderson Silva.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

*facepalm*


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

machidaisgod said:


> You are crap, he is nor will he ever be an Olypic Wrester, if you don't understand that then you no nothing of wrestling, well that has been proven by your post. Who do you think he is running from genious, the best , you may have heard of him but by you comments maybe no, Anderson Silva.


I don't care if he will or will not be an Olympic Wrestler. That isn't the point. He never said he would be an olympic wrestler. He said that *IF* he were to try, he would have to take some time off. He never said he would do it, he never said he was even actually considering doing it. Therefore, he isn't ducking anyone. 

Plus, it isn't "ducking" when the guy is a weight class above you. He would be at a severe disadvantage because of the weight difference. If A. Silva was an up and coming contender in the WW division, and GSP wouldn't fight him, then he would be ducking him. 

You are simply hating on him for reasons that don't even exist and you wonder why nobody takes you seriously. Your comments are severely lacking any sort of thought or intelligence. I'm done responding to them because so far, you have only made me dumber.


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

Davisty69 said:


> I don't care if he will or will not be an Olympic Wrestler. That isn't the point. He never said he would be an olympic wrestler. He said that *IF* he were to try, he would have to take some time off. He never said he would do it, he never said he was even actually considering doing it. Therefore, he isn't ducking anyone.
> 
> Plus, it isn't "ducking" when the guy is a weight class above you. He would be at a severe disadvantage because of the weight difference. If A. Silva was an up and coming contender in the WW division, and GSP wouldn't fight him, then he would be ducking him.
> 
> You are simply hating on him for reasons that don't even exist and you wonder why nobody takes you seriously. Your comments are severely lacking any sort of thought or intelligence. I'm done responding to them because so far, you have only made me dumber.


I know that GSP will never be a Olypmpic wresytlerin a match, I have 20 dimes on matchbook.com that says he wont fight in the olpympics by 2014, go ahead and login and mathchbook.com and match it. bbw he must might in the OLYPICS. He would get ownned by Anerson Silva that is why he has been talking and not fighting...YES TALKING for years about fighting him but never doing anymore than that GSP is a phony as are you, I speak the truth and when GSP is in an Olympic Match or fighting the best then I will hear your blathering, until then talk to your idiomites and convince them cause gsp is not in the the of Olympic Chmaps (LMAO) or Anderson Silva.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Thank you for proving my point.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

machidaisgod said:


> I know that GSP will never be a Olypmpic wresytlerin a match, I have 20 dimes on matchbook.com that says he wont fight in the olpympics by 2014, go ahead and login and mathchbook.com and match it. bbw he must might in the OLYPICS. He would get ownned by Anerson Silva that is why he has been talking and not fighting...YES TALKING for years about fighting him but never doing anymore than that GSP is a phony as are you, I speak the truth and when GSP is in an Olympic Match or fighting the best then I will hear your blathering, until then talk to your idiomites and convince them cause gsp is not in the the of Olympic Chmaps (LMAO) or Anderson Silva.


Totally... :thumbsdown:

I dont think that somoeone who is such a dominant champion, one of the top 3 p4p is anything close to a phony.

GOD FORBID someone not please a fan to do something he wants for a change. It's about time he was exposed. :sarcastic12:

/sarcasm


----------



## Cptmats (Dec 27, 2009)

machidaisgod said:


> I know that GSP will never be a Olypmpic wresytlerin a match, I have 20 dimes on matchbook.com that says he wont fight in the olpympics by 2014, go ahead and login and mathchbook.com and match it. bbw he must might in the OLYPICS. He would get ownned by Anerson Silva that is why he has been talking and not fighting...YES TALKING for years about fighting him but never doing anymore than that GSP is a phony as are you, I speak the truth and when GSP is in an Olympic Match or fighting the best then I will hear your blathering, until then talk to your idiomites and convince them cause gsp is not in the the of Olympic Chmaps (LMAO) or Anderson Silva.


Gsp is beetter than silva in everyway !....most well rounded fighter the sport has ever known !


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

machidaisgod said:


> I know that GSP will never be a Olypmpic wresytlerin a match, I have 20 dimes on matchbook.com that says he wont fight in the olpympics by 2014, go ahead and login and mathchbook.com and match it. bbw he must might in the OLYPICS. He would get ownned by Anerson Silva that is why he has been talking and not fighting...YES TALKING for years about fighting him but never doing anymore than that GSP is a phony as are you, I speak the truth and when GSP is in an Olympic Match or fighting the best then I will hear your blathering, until then talk to your idiomites and convince them cause gsp is not in the the of Olympic Chmaps (LMAO) or Anderson Silva.


I recall GSP saying he thinks Anderson is too big for him. btw man, were you drunk when you posted that rant?


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Cptmats said:


> Gsp is beetter than silva in everyway !....most well rounded fighter the sport has ever known !


I don't know about all that... Silva definitely has better striking, as I would be willing to bet that he has better Jitz.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Davisty69 said:


> I don't know about all that... Silva definitely has better striking, as I would be willing to bet that he has better Jitz.


I agree about striking and BJJ going to Silva, but I think that GSP has great sub defense so I don't think that Silva would win on the ground by submission.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I agree about striking and BJJ going to Silva, but I think that GSP has great sub defense so I don't think that Silva would win on the ground by submission.


I agree with that as well. I was simply replying to his claim that GSP does everything better than Silva.

Also, I wouldnt be too surprised if Silva were to sub GSP simply because of a the size difference. That difference in weight would allow Silva to manhandle GSP more than anyone else has ever been able to do.


----------



## Mr. White (Dec 14, 2009)

Honestly, if GSP were to join the Canadian team the UFC's WW division would be exciting again. 

Alves
Fitch
Kos
Hardy
Swick
Daley

No real comp for him there. He already smashed half those guys and the other half would get the same treatment. A GSP title deffence is not worth the PPV purchase these days, again, no real comp for him. 18 monthes huh? Just long enough for Penn to mave back up smash the current title holder and no. 1 contender and whos knows, another shot at GSP. This time it could be a different story.


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

HexRei said:


> I recall GSP saying he thinks Anderson is too big for him. btw man, were you drunk when you posted that rant?







Pretty much what he says. But he also says, he's getting bigger.  

As for now.. not gonna happen.


----------



## Cptmats (Dec 27, 2009)

Davisty69 said:


> I agree with that as well. I was simply replying to his claim that GSP does everything better than Silva.
> 
> Also, I wouldnt be too surprised if Silva were to sub GSP simply because of a the size difference. That difference in weight would allow Silva to manhandle GSP more than anyone else has ever been able to do.


I dont think the size dif is a big as most do. During long lay off's GSP wals aroung as high as 210lbs. In the months approching a fight he work very hard to get now near 180-185lbs. He came in to The third Hughs fight at 190lbs.
May his hand and jitz are slightly better. But i dout Silvas bjj is as good as pens and that didnt seem to count for much !......only time will tell i guess.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

^^^ source on that offseason figure? That's pretty heavy for 5'10", I mean he'd need to be pigging out... And I don't know if he'd be able to perform at the same level with that added mass, either. I mean Silva moving up to fight Forrest or Irvin really isn't analogous to GSP moving up to fight Silva.


----------



## YousefTheGreat (May 29, 2010)

*Chael Sonnen on GSP and olympics*

http://mmajunkie.com/news/19509/cha...wouldnt-have-much-of-a-chance-in-olympics.mma

Not trying to disrespect GSP but i think Chael has a good point. MMA wrestling is different from olympic wrestling and I don't think GSP will have the experience take gold. How do you guys think GSP would fair in the olympics? Is Chael right?


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

It's hard to make an accurate statement, all we can do is speculate here. How many times have we seen GSP in an actual wrestling match? He's an amazing athlete, and I'm sure his skills will translate well, however, like Sonnen said...guy's in the Olympics are the best of the best, and they have been doing it since really early ages. Hard work and dedication, I think GSP can get gold though, no joke.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Sonnen was an Olympic level competitor (He won silver in the world championships, if I am not mistaken I think he was an Olympic alternate as well) as an amateur wrestler so he would be a very good judge...had he ever seen GSP in a wrestling match or actually wrestled with him. GSP regularly trains with the Canadian wrestling team and the fact they invited him to tryout for the last Olympics means they at least have some faith in him being able to compete at that level.


----------



## surferbiel01 (Jan 18, 2008)

I would imagine that GSP's influence to join olympic team may have come from an olympic wrestler that he trained with in the past. That leads me to believe that he has enough skill to join the team and train. One more thing is GSP's work ethic, with that and the right trainer he would do very well.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

sonnen is also completely delusional and lately has been saying things just for the attention. he might be right, but then again this might just be another way to get his name in a headline.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

i dont care whether what hes saying is true or not im just tired of hearing shit from chael sonnen cant that guy just shut up for a while?


----------



## Majortom505 (Jun 23, 2009)

YousefTheGreat said:


> http://mmajunkie.com/news/19509/cha...wouldnt-have-much-of-a-chance-in-olympics.mma
> 
> Not trying to disrespect GSP but i think Chael has a good point. MMA wrestling is different from olympic wrestling and I don't think GSP will have the experience take gold. How do you guys think GSP would fair in the olympics? Is Chael right?


If Chael Sonnen said it, I believe the opposite. It doesn't matter what the issue is.
I just wish I lived in Oregon so I could vote against him.


----------



## Pound&Mound (Dec 10, 2007)

YousefTheGreat said:


> http://mmajunkie.com/news/19509/cha...wouldnt-have-much-of-a-chance-in-olympics.mma
> 
> Not trying to disrespect GSP but i think Chael has a good point. MMA wrestling is different from olympic wrestling and I don't think GSP will have the experience take gold. How do you guys think GSP would fair in the olympics? Is Chael right?


NSS....


----------



## YousefTheGreat (May 29, 2010)

Sonnen has been very delusional lately but like Toxic said Sonnen is a good judge because he has wrestled in the olympics before


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

If you guys think GSP could hang in the Olympic wrestling team you have LOST your mind. GSP is a Amazing MMA wrestler... but in a pure wrestling match he would get murdered. I dont know if any of you have ever wrestled but a wrestling match is COMPLETELY different then MMA Wrestling... i could go into the details but there is so many that it would take along longer then i care to spend on this conversation. Josh Koscheck would kill GSP in an Amateur wrestling match... but GSP as we all know is the better MMA Wrestler.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> If you guys think GSP could hang in the Olympic wrestling team you have LOST your mind. GSP is a Amazing MMA wrestler... but in a pure wrestling match he would get murdered. I dont know if any of you have ever wrestled but a wrestling match is COMPLETELY different then MMA Wrestling... i could go into the details but there is so many that it would take along longer then i care to spend on this conversation. Josh Koscheck would kill GSP in an Amateur wrestling match... but GSP as we all know is the better MMA Wrestler.


Considering the Canadian wrestling team who train with GSP invited him to tryout for the last Olympics I am curious as to what makes you the expert on how GSP would do in an amateur wrestling match having never seen him in one. I would think unlike most of us the Olympic wrestlers and coaches would have seen GSP actually wrestling with Olympic caliber guys so they would have a better idea. Could he beat Koscheck well that would be a diffrent story. See Koscheck when he left college was considered a favorite to represent the US at the Olympics had he chosen to go that route. The thing is there is a difference between representing the US and representing Canada. Yeah a Canadian could do well but the standard to make the Olympic team would obviously be higher down south since the US is a wrestling powerhouse something Canada definitely is not. Just saying if Kos and GSP both tried out for the Olympics and GSP made the Canadian team and Kos failed to make the US team that still would not mean Kos isn't the better amateur wrestler.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Considering the Canadian wrestling team who train with GSP invited him to tryout for the last Olympics I am curious as to what makes you the expert on how GSP would do in an amateur wrestling match having never seen him in one. I would think unlike most of us the Olympic wrestlers and coaches would have seen GSP actually wrestling with Olympic caliber guys so they would have a better idea. Could he beat Koscheck well that would be a diffrent story. See Koscheck when he left college was considered a favorite to represent the US at the Olympics had he chosen to go that route. The thing is there is a difference between representing the US and representing Canada. Yeah a Canadian could do well but the standard to make the Olympic team would obviously be higher down south since the US is a wrestling powerhouse something Canada definitely is not. Just saying if Kos and GSP both tried out for the Olympics and GSP made the Canadian team and Kos failed to make the US team that still would not mean Kos isn't the better amateur wrestler.


Cause im guessing part of the motive is GSP's name. Also he said he wants at least a year to train ONLY wrestling... if he does go that route. So at the level he is at right now he knows he couldn't hang. Yeah but anyone that knows anything about wrestling has stated that GSP probably could not make it.... Iv read multiple articles on this pointing out why he couldn't so i know im not the only one that feels that way. Plus you guys are talking about work ethic and what not??? Wrestlers have BY FAR the best work ethic of any other athlete.... GSP is not going to be anything special in that sense. Like Chael said... there are people doing this since they are 8,9 years old and still never get good enough to hang with the top dogs. When did GSP start?? last iv read he had 0 wrestling experience coming in MMA. So give me a break if you think he could hang in the Olympics. Only thing GSP has on those guys is that they all have second or third jobs so they could even practice wrestling while GSP could live of his money for a year and focus primarily on that.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Cause im guessing part of the motive is GSP's name. Also he said he wants at least a year to train ONLY wrestling... if he does go that route. So at the level he is at right now he knows he couldn't hang. Yeah but anyone that knows anything about wrestling has stated that GSP probably could not make it.... Iv read multiple articles on this pointing out why he couldn't so i know im not the only one that feels that way. Plus you guys are talking about work ethic and what not??? Wrestlers have BY FAR the best work ethic of any other athlete.... GSP is not going to be anything special in that sense. Like Chael said... there are people doing this since they are 8,9 years old and still never get good enough to hang with the top dogs. When did GSP start?? last iv read he had 0 wrestling experience coming in MMA. So give me a break if you think he could hang in the Olympics. Only thing GSP has on those guys is that they all have second or third jobs so they could even practice wrestling while GSP could live of his money for a year and focus primarily on that.


You gotta remember though that GSP even to have the MMA wrestling he does he obviously is not a normal person, he obviously has freakish balance and a naturally great base. GSP is also a phenomenal athlete much more so than most wrestlers, even compared to a guy like Kos who is known for a great work ethic and for never taking any down time.

I understand a lot of people who know a lot about Amateur wrestling (Guys like Sonnen) have said its a pipe dream but the thing that makes me question it is those elite amateurs who regularly wrestle with GSP have not come out and said anything like that, instead they have all been very supportive of it. And lets be honest I find it hard to believe that the olympic level wrestler in Canada wouldn't be a little butt hurt about all the GSP talk and would come out and say something about it if it didn't have some realm of realism.


----------



## Majortom505 (Jun 23, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> If you guys think GSP could hang in the Olympic wrestling team you have LOST your mind. GSP is a Amazing MMA wrestler... but in a pure wrestling match he would get murdered. I dont know if any of you have ever wrestled but a wrestling match is COMPLETELY different then MMA Wrestling... i could go into the details but there is so many that it would take along longer then i care to spend on this conversation. Josh Koscheck would kill GSP in an Amateur wrestling match... but GSP as we all know is the better MMA Wrestler.


No No, you're correct. The guy's on the Canadian wrestling team have NO idea what they are talking about.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Sideways I think you should also go read what Sonnen said because he actually said he wouldn't do that good against the US team because they are such a higher caliber. He also said he believed GSP could be a top 10 wrestler but would never be a top 3 or top 5 guy since he couldn't make up for the lack of experience. That doesn't sound like that much of an insult, If I was talking about going for the Olympics and a former silver medalist at a world championship told me I could be a top 10 that would be a pretty big endorsement IMO.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Toxic said:


> You gotta remember though that GSP even to have the MMA wrestling he does he obviously is not a normal person, he obviously has freakish balance and a naturally great base. GSP is also a phenomenal athlete much more so than most wrestlers, even compared to a guy like Kos who is known for a great work ethic and for never taking any down time.
> 
> I understand a lot of people who know a lot about Amateur wrestling (Guys like Sonnen) have said its a pipe dream but the thing that makes me question it is those elite amateurs who regularly wrestle with GSP have not come out and said anything like that, instead they have all been very supportive of it. And lets be honest I find it hard to believe that the olympic level wrestler in Canada wouldn't be a little butt hurt about all the GSP talk and would come out and say something about it if it didn't have some realm of realism.


I get what your saying but for the god of me i cant see someone with no wrestling experience hanging with Olympic calibre wrestlers. Also id say because of MMA he has probably picked up ALOT of bad habits wrestling. Im not even sure what his hand work is like in an amateur wrestling match. Its just too hard to believe at this point. If he took a year off... did ONLY wrestling every day, then ok i can believe it. Right now as is though... i dont see it. Also i think its fair to say that these people that train with GSP have become friends with him. Its very likely their just hyping him because he is their friend. Im sorry to say but im with Chael Sonnen on this one. Iv followed wrestling longer then i followed MMA and its insane to me that GSP would hang with them.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> I get what your saying but for the god of me i cant see someone with no wrestling experience hanging with Olympic calibre wrestlers. Also id say because of MMA he has probably picked up ALOT of bad habits wrestling. Im not even sure what his hand work is like in an amateur wrestling match. Its just too hard to believe at this point. If he took a year off... did ONLY wrestling every day, then ok i can believe it. Right now as is though... i dont see it. Also i think its fair to say that these people that train with GSP have become friends with him. Its very likely their just hyping him because he is their friend. Im sorry to say but im with Chael Sonnen on this one. Iv followed wrestling longer then i followed MMA and its insane to me that GSP would hang with them.


GSP does not have zero wrestling experience though, I mean the guy has been training with Olympic wrestlers for about 5 years and actually was preparing to try out for the 2008 Olympics when he got the call to fight Hughes for the 3rd time. 

I think its funny that most people are missing the context of what Sonnen said. He never said he didn't think GSP could make the Olympics but only that he didn't think he would do good against the US team which are probably the best wrestlers in the world. 

Its realistic to think GSP could make the Olympics but its a pretty big stretch to think he is gonna win a gold.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Toxic said:


> GSP does not have zero wrestling experience though, I mean the guy has been training with Olympic wrestlers for about 5 years and actually was preparing to try out for the 2008 Olympics when he got the call to fight Hughes for the 3rd time.
> 
> I think its funny that most people are missing the context of what Sonnen said. He never said he didn't think GSP could make the Olympics but only that he didn't think he would do good against the US team which are probably the best wrestlers in the world.
> 
> Its realistic to think GSP could make the Olympics but its a pretty big stretch to think he is gonna win a gold.


5 years is alot less then any Olympic calibre wrestlers has on his resume. Also i dont think im taking anything out of context...



> "In fairness, he's not going to make an Olympic team," Sonnen said.


I think thats what Chael Sonnen thinks and im with that statement 100%.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> 5 years is alot less then any Olympic calibre wrestlers has on his resume. Also i dont think im taking anything out of context...
> 
> 
> 
> I think thats what Chael Sonnen thinks and im with that statement 100%.


My bad, I skimmed to the part about GSP's wrestling and missed that part at the top. I just caught the part about where he talked about comparing him to the US team. I stand corrected. Repped good sir.


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

This reminds me of the thread about Bisping's trash talk to some extent. I'll say the same thing here, Sonnen might be right, but even if he is, he has already gone out of his way to prove he will say any fool thing that pops into his head.

Therefore, even when he is talking about something he might actually be knowledgeable about, no one cares, no one will listen, because everyone knows all he does is babble nonsense.

I don't know if GSP could win gold, but if the olympic wrestling team made a serious offer, I have to think that with a year or more of solid training he could at least compete at the olympic level. He already has the fitness level and the strength, and a lot of MMA training, so he isn't exactly starting from scratch.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

GSP trains with Canadian Olympic wrestling team ... enough said


----------



## diegobolanos (Jun 15, 2010)

Majortom505 said:


> No No, you're correct. The guy's on the Canadian wrestling team have NO idea what they are talking about.





Toxic said:


> GSP does not have zero wrestling experience though, I mean the guy has been training with Olympic wrestlers for about 5 years and actually was preparing to try out for the 2008 Olympics when he got the call to fight Hughes for the 3rd time.
> 
> I think its funny that most people are missing the context of what Sonnen said. He never said he didn't think GSP could make the Olympics but only that he didn't think he would do good against the US team which are probably the best wrestlers in the world.
> 
> Its realistic to think GSP could make the Olympics but its a pretty big stretch to think he is gonna win a gold.



Those two statements are fully wrong:

Here you can see that Canada was only one Olympic medal behind USA in the 2008 Olympics (China) (also notice that Russia is the top country)

and that is for olympics, but what about World Championship?

Here is the link: 2009 FILA Wrestling World Championships, and again Russia is on top, BUT this time Canada is over USA.

please talk with facts... and avoid any trash that is the only thing that Chael Sonnen did.

I guess this is the only type of fighter that Silva haven't fight yet. An bullshit talker.


----------



## Majortom505 (Jun 23, 2009)

diegobolanos said:


> Those two statements are fully wrong:
> 
> Here you can see that Canada was only one Olympic medal behind USA in the 2008 Olympics (China) (also notice that Russia is the top country)
> 
> ...


Holy shit man, that was 100% sarcasm! I know sarcasm is hard to relate in blogs but that was dripping with it.


----------

